# Russian 24hr Mechanical Pocketwatch, Advice Sought



## davidj (Dec 4, 2005)

I'd be grateful for recommendations as to a reasonable Russian 24-hr mechanical pocketwatch, up to about 20-30 UK pounds.

Cheers,

David


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

davidj said:


> I'd be grateful for recommendations as to a reasonable Russian 24-hr mechanical pocketwatch, up to about 20-30 UK pounds.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


David at that price range you have two options, Vostok and Raketa. The Vostok is probably a better watch IMO although I haven't seen many 24hr ones around recently.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello David,

Welcome to the forum.

I have one of these left at Â£32.


----------



## davidj (Dec 4, 2005)

Roy said:


> Hello David,
> 
> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> I have one of these left at Â£32.


Hi Roy. Looks nice. Arabic numerals, and no dashes - just what I need. What's the link to its page, so I can check manufacturer etc.? Cheers, David


----------



## davidj (Dec 4, 2005)

davidj said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Hello David,
> ...


Have found its page now.


----------



## davidj (Dec 4, 2005)

Any comments on this ? David


----------



## davidj (Dec 4, 2005)

Is it Russian or a Chinese replica?


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi David.

I know that similar concerns about the never ending supply of NOS cccp Raketas has been raised on the forum before.

Unless someone goes to Russia and tracks the supply down the line to the factory I don't think we'll get a definative answer.

I have tried emailing suppliers in Russia but tend to get vague, evasive answers.

Roy will get his from a wholesaler, I presume , so he is in the same boat as me







.

My "gut" feeling is that they still being made in Russia by a small concern that has seen a niche in the market and filled it.

Certainly the days of the massive Raketa concern which used to supply watches to the Russian masses and export abroad, via Sekonda and Cornavin, are gone





















.

If I wanted a 24 hour pocket watch for Â£30 then I'd buy the one above and use it. There's not much competition.

If I wanted a CCCP collectors item then I'd buy an old watch, but I'd have to look VERY long and hard to find a 24 hour pocket watch.

Hope this helps







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

davidj said:


> Is it Russian or a Chinese replica?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We buy them direct from Russia, we do not sell replicas.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> we do not sell replicas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It`s true, he won`t even make a replica RLT-1


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Davidj, you can't go wrong with a Raketa and you can't go wrong buying one from Roy so go for it....


----------

